# Sane Furs



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay, lets define what a sane fur is. I know I know, a sane fur? There are none right? Wrong, just because we obsess over the porn, there are furs who are real people but still love the fandom.

So in your own words, what is a sane fur.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 26, 2010)

They don't Fuck animals.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 26, 2010)

just a normal person that can hold down a job and be in public without the authorities being summoned. 

someone with enough social skill that if you try to hold a conversation with them it isn't purely one dimensional and all about the artists they've commissioned


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 26, 2010)

Fay V said:


> just a normal person that can hold down a job and be in public without the authorities being summoned.
> 
> someone with enough social skill that if you try to hold a conversation with them it isn't purely one dimensional and all about the artists they've commissioned


 
Perfect example!


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 26, 2010)

Fay V said:


> just a normal person that can hold down a job and be in public without the authorities being summoned.
> 
> someone with enough social skill that if you try to hold a conversation with them it isn't purely one dimensional and all about the artists they've commissioned


 you have changed my view.Good job.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

There's actually a lot of sane furs here, they're the ones the rest call "trolls".


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There's actually a lot of sane furs here, they're the ones the rest call "trolls".


 
Furs are easily trolled. A lot of them take things too seriously.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 26, 2010)

Fay V said:


> just a normal person that can hold down a job and be in public without the authorities being summoned.
> 
> someone with enough social skill that if you try to hold a conversation with them it isn't purely one dimensional and all about the artists they've commissioned


 Sounds perfect to me actually.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 26, 2010)

A "sane fur" is someone who is:

-Tactful about what they are into
-Emotionally and physically stable
-Treat the fandom as a hobby of sorts; does not treat the fandom as a "Sprituallity fanclub", "Sexuality", etc.
-rarely or does not use the furry lingo
-Open minded to an extent; Tolerates most things but does not put up with the more "deviant" things.
-does not "baw" at constructive criticism or other's opinions on a controversal matter.

....What am I forgetting?


----------



## Troughton (Aug 26, 2010)

Tashkent is pretty sane unless you wind him up.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A "sane fur" is someone who is:
> 
> -Tactful about what they are into
> -Emotionally and physically stable
> ...



That's pretty much it. I'm quite proud of the fact I've never used the word "Murr" in any contextual situation.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 26, 2010)

Troughton said:


> Tashkent is pretty sane unless you wind him up.


not really...he couldn't go more than 1 post without referencing vore and how he eats rodents. There's times when it's fun to pretend to be your fursona and tease each other...then there's tashkent...


----------



## Troughton (Aug 26, 2010)

Fay V said:


> not really...he couldn't go more than 1 post without referencing vore and how he eats rodents. There's times when it's fun to pretend to be your fursona and tease each other...then there's tashkent...



 I knew he liked vore, but that's just weird, I think I'll have a little chat with him about what he got up to on here.


----------



## Geek (Aug 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A "sane fur" is someone who is:
> 
> -Tactful about what they are into
> -Emotionally and physically stable
> ...



- Not a toonophile
- Not a plushophile
- Not a zoophile
- Not a pedophile
- Not a lifestyler

Just someone who doesn't take the fandom too seriously.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 26, 2010)

Troughton said:


> I knew he liked vore, but that's just weird, I think I'll have a little chat with him about what he got up to on here.


 *shrug* maybe it was different later of. I missed when he got bad and was banned. I just remember him for mentioning vore so often.


----------



## Troughton (Aug 26, 2010)

Fay V said:


> *shrug* maybe it was different later of. I missed when he got bad and was banned. I just remember him for mentioning vore so often.


 I got to know him through a Doctor Who forum, I knew he got banned from here but I didn't know how bad he really was.


----------



## Geek (Aug 26, 2010)

Basically a sane fur is a fur that don't self label as a "fur".


----------



## Smelge (Aug 26, 2010)

I am not an animal.

I am a human being.


----------



## Aozn (Aug 26, 2010)

there isnt really anything such as "insane" or "sane" because everybody is diffrent, however as a people (not just furs) we label our selves with such titles.  "insane" or "sane" are just labels that we created to make a type of normal for like minded people

i'm open for debate in pm if you want to debate ^

but to awnser the question a "sane" fur would probly be
-Being fur is a hobby
-Being able to "walk away" when needed from fur
-Being able to take alot of complaints/criticism
-Open minded
-Uses correct/proper lingo or language 
-When using fur lingo is more for being playful


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 26, 2010)

a normal person
wait they're no longer a fur then
dang


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd say that a sane fur would be one who:

Treats the fandom as a hobby instead of a lifestyle/sexuality
Doesn't look at/fap to furry porn 24/7
Doesn't use fandom lingo outside of the fandom (i.e. saying "Yiff" instead of "Fuck" while in public)
Doesn't shout "fursecution" when someone thinks their hobby is weird
Meets standards for sanity, which are not fandom-specific


----------



## Redregon (Aug 26, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> That's pretty much it. I'm quite proud of the fact I've never used the word "Murr" in any contextual situation.


 
meh, i've used it... not "murry" (it's "hot" or "sexy" or "attractive"... not "murry") but that'd be more when i'm kinda in a silly mood.

i think the best example of a sane fur is someone that is emotionally balanced. doesn't flip their shit at the slightest thing but also doesn't put on a stone face at all times either. (cause, well, we're human and humans have these things called "emotions" which sometimes creep into social situations.)

oh... and a sane fur also doesn't get turned on by images of actual animals or children (or childlike beings.) if they do, something is very fucking wrong with them.


----------



## Shiroka (Aug 26, 2010)

Stop judgin meeeeee!... =(

Seriously though, wanna feel superior even though you're in the most underdoggish group on the net? Try to define what a "sane" furry is with as many requirements as you can while still including you in the lot. :V


----------



## Geek (Aug 26, 2010)

The only "sane" fur i know is this guy:


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2010)

Everyone who comes to FAF and stay more than a week :V


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 26, 2010)

everyone on FA and FAF. legitimately insane people are not using furaffinity, let alone using a computer at all. no one here is insane. stupid, yes, but not insane. the concept is silly. perhaps remake a thread that is "who is not a stupid fur" and we can go from there, because there are no insane folks on this site. i would bet money on it.

christ.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> everyone on FA and FAF. legitimately insane people are not using furaffinity, let alone using a computer at all. no one here is insane. stupid, yes, but not insane. the concept is silly. perhaps remake a thread that is "who is not a stupid fur" and we can go from there, because there are no insane folks on this site. i would bet money on it.
> 
> christ.


 Insane doesnt need to be meaning its actual Definition as it also means utterly sensless so thus insane can be use at a lesser degree


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 26, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Insane doesnt need to be meaning its actual Definition as it also means utterly sensless so thus insane can be use at a lesser degree


 
yea, if you wanna bastardize the definition, so we get lots of totally insane pplz! XD

don't encourage that!


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> yea, if you wanna bastardize the definition, so we get lots of totally insane pplz! XD
> 
> don't encourage that!


 I'm sorry but thats totally insane thing for me to do, I cant do that request


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 26, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm sorry but thats totally insane thing for me to do, I cant do that request


 
i'd like to smack you with a newspaper right now for encouraging these shenanigans!


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i'd like to smack you with a newspaper right now for encouraging these shenanigans!


 even thats insane harley, why would you do an utterly senseless thing  knowing it wont work as I'll still be using words for their whole list of definitions.

Now excuse me I gotta buy a pack of Fags for my friend


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 26, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> even thats insane harley, why would you do an utterly senseless thing  knowing it wont work as I'll still be using words for their whole list of definitions.


 
because it encourages that preposterous "LOL I'M TOTALLY INSANE XD" behavior that is plaguing intelligent conversation! it's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> because it encourages that preposterous "LOL I'M TOTALLY INSANE XD" behavior that is plaguing intelligent conversation! it's absolutely ridiculous.


 Cause every single person got a degree of Sanity, but the real issue is that insanity to one person is sane to another.
Only another person can call someone insane, not the person themselves, get that Harely


----------



## Redregon (Aug 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> The only "sane" fur i know is this guy:


 
oh hey, here's a tissue... you've got some brown stuff on your nose...


----------



## Aozn (Aug 26, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Cause every single person got a degree of Sanity, but the real issue is that insanity to one person is sane to another.
> Only another person can call someone insane, not the person themselves, get that Harely


 sorry to interupt your conversation w/Harely but that is true


----------



## Ames (Aug 26, 2010)

Sane fur?  There is no such being.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I am not an animal.
> 
> I am a human being.


 
Does not compute.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 26, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> because it encourages that preposterous "LOL I'M TOTALLY INSANE XD" behavior that is plaguing intelligent conversation! it's absolutely ridiculous.


 
Even reading your example of it made me raeg a little, especially the "XD" at the end.

I die a little inside when someone's introduction post focuses around the fact that they're such a random and crazy person.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

Clinically insane would be very hard to find considering that maybe 10% of the population is insane. At least half of those are in "hospitals" so if you can find one on FAF kudos to you.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 26, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Everyone who comes to FAF and stay more than a week :V


 
...Is absolutely crazy....

Anyway. maybe insane is not the right word if you want to be technical (If you want to play that game let us use the DSM) but we all know there are furs which we don't want to be around. It goes beyond the "we have nothing in common, we don't click" basics and is something seriously creepy. Furs that make up uncomfortable to be around or make you want to head desk so hard you need a new desk...and are in a coma. This works for any group of people of any hobby. Yes people are different and we're special snowflakes and sanity can be relative, but only to a certain point. People aren't that different. We're social creatures, and those that fail to work well in a social group come off as having something wrong with them (and often do in some respects). 

It all goes back to not being one dimensional. Someone with a model train hobby is interesting to talk to for five minutes or so, but if all they talk about whenever you see them is trains, it's weird and you start wondering what is wrong with them. Same applies with furs. When you first meet a person, sure it's fine to talk about furry stuff, but if all they talk about is their second life character, or their fursona. you start getting a bad vibe. 

I don't care if someone is a plushophilia, because if they have any social grace, I'll never know about it (and nothing is getting hurt) it's the ones that show off this fetish like a trophy that are creepy.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2010)

Aozn said:


> sorry to interupt your conversation w/Harely but that is true


 I'm sorry , lets do a lil history, lets go back to WAAAAAAY when folks thought the EARTH was the CENTER of the UNIVERSE
now tell me would you suddenly accept someone going "hey...you know...maybe we arent at the Center of the Universe" or dub them insane for thinking that?

Problem is these days folks are going "lol I'm insane" and everyone else is going "Mofo, you are not" >[


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I am not an animal.
> 
> I am a human being.


 
This probably summarizes it perfectly.


----------



## Aozn (Aug 26, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm sorry , lets do a lil history, lets go back to WAAAAAAY when folks thought the EARTH was the CENTER of the UNIVERSE
> now tell me would you suddenly accept someone going "hey...you know...maybe we arent at the Center of the Universe" or dub them insane for thinking that?



i understand what u mean and i was agreeing with u when i said true 

has for thinking that we arnt the center of the universe back then, yea they would have been considered insane untill enough liked minded peole joined that original person


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2010)

Aozn said:


> i understand what u mean and i was agreeing with u when i said true
> 
> has for thinking that we *aren't* the center of the universe back then, yea they would have been considered insane *until* enough liked minded *people* joined that original person


 I know,
The problem is these days its in reverse; if a person say they are insane, good chance that they are not insane as I would believe an insane person would believe they themselves are sane.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 26, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> *sane fur.*


 I like sarcasm too!
But seriously, people who lead a normal life job-wise and don't use it as a lifestyle, that doesn't include fursuits though, because they're a hobby.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 26, 2010)

*



			Sane Furs
		
Click to expand...

*Oxymoron. Case fucking closed.



Geek said:


> The only "sane" fur i know is this guy:


 Sane perhaps, but also ugly as all hell.


----------



## Aozn (Aug 26, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I know,
> The problem is these days its in reverse; if a person say they are insane, good chance that they are not insane as I would believe an insane person would believe they themselves are sane.



if some one says there insane/sane i dont pay no mind the moment there doing somethin that not normal (or what the genral public call normal) that endangers themselves or others then i start to pay attention to them (jobs dont count for endangerment)


----------



## Jude (Aug 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A "sane fur" is someone who is:
> 
> -Tactful about what they are into
> -Emotionally and physically stable
> ...


 
Pretty much this. Except for the 4th one. I don't think using lingo is that big of a deal, as long as it's over the internet. Well, actually, moreso just the first three. The rest doesn't scream "insane" to me.


----------



## The DK (Aug 26, 2010)

ive got to go with fay and zeke, they hit it on the head


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2010)

Fay V said:


> just a normal person that can hold down a job and be in public without the authorities being summoned.
> 
> someone with enough social skill that if you try to hold a conversation with them it isn't purely one dimensional and all about the artists they've commissioned


 <---- This guy.

Even though I'm very very much a furry(it's still just a hobby to me), I am still sane, holds conversations without bringing furry into it, etc.  Actually irl I mainly talk about philosophical, scientific, political, historical and economic debates without having to use complicated terms.  Hell I even explained string theory to my five year old nephew in ways he understood.  Very rarely do I ever have non-productive conversations irl.

And before someone says no way, there is a massive difference between how I type on here and how I talk irl.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> <---- This guy.
> 
> Even though I'm very very much a furry(it's still just a hobby to me), I am still sane, holds conversations without bringing furry into it, etc.  Actually irl I mainly talk about philosophical, scientific, political, historical and economic debates without having to use complicated terms.  Hell I even explained string theory to my five year old nephew in ways he understood.  Very rarely do I ever have non-productive conversations irl.
> 
> And before someone says no way, there is a massive difference between how I type on here and how I talk irl.



and all this is why people don't need to come out as a furry, because unless you are socially inept, people are barely going to notice or care. "So you draw a lot of animal people" "yep" the end. you can move on.


----------



## Ames (Aug 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hell I even explained string theory to my five year old nephew in ways he understood.


 
Stop corrupting the minds of children with such utter nonsense as string theory. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2010)

Fay V said:


> and all this is why people don't need to come out as a furry, because unless you are socially inept, people are barely going to notice or care. "So you draw a lot of animal people" "yep" the end. you can move on.


 The main reason why my friends know I'm a furry is cause they've seen my art(almost got commissioned by someone except they wanted a coloured pencil drawing which is why I didn't get it, damit I would've gotten alot of money for that one too) and this Halloween there's going to be a massive prize for the best costume, which by then I'll have fixed up my fursuit cause I have seen the other good ones(the best one is blues brothers).


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Aug 26, 2010)

Aozn said:


> there isnt really anything such as "insane" or "sane" because everybody is diffrent, however as a people (not just furs) we label our selves with such titles.  "insane" or "sane" are just labels that we created to make a type of normal for like minded people
> 
> i'm open for debate in pm if you want to debate ^
> 
> ...



Yay! Im a sane fur!!


----------



## Fay V (Aug 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The main reason why my friends know I'm a furry is cause they've seen my art(almost got commissioned by someone except they wanted a coloured pencil drawing which is why I didn't get it, damit I would've gotten alot of money for that one too) and this Halloween there's going to be a massive prize for the best costume, which by then I'll have fixed up my fursuit cause I have seen the other good ones(the best one is blues brothers).


 
My friends know i'm furry due to my art mostly, or they've seen me volunteering in my fursuit.


----------



## Geek (Aug 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> <---- This guy.
> 
> Even though I'm very very much a furry(it's still just a hobby to me), I am still sane, holds conversations without bringing furry into it, etc.  Actually irl I mainly talk about philosophical, scientific, political, historical and economic debates without having to use complicated terms.  Hell I even explained string theory to my five year old nephew in ways he understood.  Very rarely do I ever have non-productive conversations irl.
> 
> And before someone says no way, there is a massive difference between how I type on here and how I talk irl.


 
But you spend most of your time on furaffinity complaining about the fandom...

Joining a group of fanatics and call himself a fur is not something a rational person would want to so.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> But you spend most of your time on furaffinity complaining about the fandom...
> 
> Joining a group of fanatics and call himself a fur is not something a rational person would want to so.


 I pretty much fell into this fandom against my will, rather than deny it I just admitted I was a furry.


----------



## Geek (Aug 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I pretty much fell into this fandom against my will, rather than deny it I just admitted I was a furry.



Everyone is insane in their own little way, thus sane does not exist


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

What Lobar said before, the sane furries are what furfags call "trolls".


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> Everyone is insane in their own little way, thus sane does not exist


 The way I'm insane is that I can actually understand almost all people because at the very very core most people are similar to each other, so you can understand each other and if you can't then it's your fault.  Basically everyone is the hero in their own story and the road to hell is paved with good intentions.  Also I used to have severe OCD, because my ex-father would call everyone a faggot when they did something wrong, because that was around the time he realized my younger sister was gay and it took him about a year to accept her.


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

The furs who aren't serial killers.


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

GooeyChickenman said:


> The furs who aren't serial killers.


Lol furry serial killers.


----------



## scrazza (Aug 26, 2010)

As long as you dont cause harm to others you can be as passionate/crazy as you like 
You belong to you 
you do what you like to you

U know lifes full of corpratein the flow dickheads 

Little trendy people who want you to conform and be like them And do sane stuff That someone will not like  

The little think their cool people who listen to their derulo bieber (FUCKING HATE THAT GUY!) Anything thats in the top 10 Making their little suck up armys So people who like to be them selfs are forced to comply 

Okay rants over i know some is hard to understand but i hope ive made my point


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 26, 2010)

To be sane you have to make fur as a hobby.


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> To be sane you have to make fur as a hobby.


Treat it as a hobby and nothing further.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 26, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Furs are easily trolled. A lot of them take things too seriously.


 You are the most sensible newcomer to these forums in a long while.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

Amphion said:


> What Lobar said before, the sane furries are what furfags call "trolls".


 
i concur
most people that you call "sane furries that furfags call trolls" are the ones that don't take the fandom as seriously, and make sure people know that by putting down what more serious furries do.

A lot of people try to be the highest of the low by saying they aren't the generic furry and say they hate certain types of furries, i'm not _that_ kind of furry etc. etc.


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

3picFox said:


> A lot of people try to be the highest of the low by saying they aren't the generic furry and say they hate certain types of furries, i'm not _that_ kind of furry etc. etc.


Okay, then what are you? A white knight of furfaggotry?


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Okay, then what are you? A white knight of furfaggotry?


 
i am the generic furfag that the world likes to consider me to be.


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

3picFox said:


> i am the generic furfag that *the world likes to consider me*.


What.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

Amphion said:


> What.


 
forgot to add "to be" at the end.
i apologize for my lacking grammar skill.


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

3picFox said:


> forgot to add "to be" at the end.
> i apologize for my lacking grammar skill.


How most would consider a "generic furfag" to be would be murry purry lifestylers and insane, nymphomaniacal fetishists.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

Amphion said:


> How most would consider a "generic furfag" to be would be murry purry lifestylers and insane, nymphomaniacal fetishists.


 
exactly. Non-furries don't give a fuck if you are a "sane furry" or not, because to them i am a crazy dog fucker.

I consider myself to be a hobbyist that draws, goes on furry forums and talks with furries via the internet.
Butm it doesn't matter because i am still considered a dog fucker.


----------



## Geek (Aug 26, 2010)

3picFox said:


> A lot of people try to be the highest of the low by saying they aren't the generic furry and say they hate certain types of furries, i'm not _that_ kind of furry etc. etc.



I have no problem being with toonophiles, plushophiles, zoophiles, pedophiles, diaperphiles and lifestyler as long they don't start talking about those kind of stuffs or do those things in public. I just walk away and ignore them but I don't hate them.

I would only hate them if they rape me or assault me.


----------



## Machine (Aug 26, 2010)

3picFox said:


> exactly. Non-furries don't give a fuck if you are a "sane furry" or not, because to them i am a crazy dog fucker.
> 
> I consider myself to be a hobbyist that draws, goes on furry forums and talks with furries via the internet.
> Butm it doesn't matter because i am still considered a dog fucker.


Exactly why I never mention furries anywhere.

Last time I did, the person I was talking to was like, "What? Don't they, like, look at animals having sex?"

I was just like, "Um, sure, something like that, so..yeah, onto the subject of blah blah blah.."

So, yeah. No talking about furries for me.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2010)

Fay V said:


> My friends know i'm furry due to my art mostly, or they've seen me volunteering in my fursuit.


 
 I've seen your suit, it looks adorable  ... If I had a fullsuit I'd so volunteer in it once in a while.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 27, 2010)

"If by _insane_ you mean _creative genius, _then guilty as charged!"

If it's not the end of the world for you that you can't attend a furmeet because of your work schedule, then you're a sane fur.

If you decide against suiting up 90-degree F heat without a cold vest, and for a limited duration, then you're a sane fur.

If you think it's a good idea to stay out of the woods in your fursuit, especially in the Fall, then you're a sane fur.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 27, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> If you think it's a good idea to stay out of the woods in your fursuit, especially in the Fall, then you're a sane fur.


 
Reminds me of the time Cheney shot Dan Quayle in the face while hunting.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 27, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> If you decide against suiting up 90-degree F heat without a cold vest, and for a limited duration, then you're a sane fur.
> 
> If you think it's a good idea to stay out of the woods in your fursuit, especially in the Fall, then you're a sane fur.


 
It makes me think how do furries feel about hunting.


----------



## Jude (Aug 27, 2010)

Have you guys NOT seen the CSI episode? It's dangerous to stay out in the woods!


----------



## Geek (Aug 27, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Have you guys NOT seen the CSI episode? It's dangerous to stay out in the woods!


 
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 27, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I've seen your suit, it looks adorable  ... If I had a fullsuit I'd so volunteer in it once in a while.


 The preschoolers i work with gave me a baby fox stickerbook. Volunteering is awesome!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 27, 2010)

Sane fur? Not you, OP.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 27, 2010)

Someone who's a sane person and happens to be furry?


----------



## coward67 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am a sane fur, I act like everybody else, but the other furs aren't neccesarily bad, we just don't want them on tv making us look like freaks.


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2010)

coward67 said:


> I am a sane fur, I act like everybody else


 Oh that's a laugh


----------



## Riv (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm sane... me _and_ all of my dissociative personalities!


----------



## coward67 (Aug 27, 2010)

Willow said:


> Oh that's a laugh


 [video=youtube;JODwetfioWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JODwetfioWA[/video]


----------



## Ben (Aug 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There's actually a lot of sane furs here, they're the ones the rest call "trolls".


 
I kind of have to disagree, actually. With the recent fascination furries have with posting on /b/ and 4chan, it seems as though trolling has become the "in" thing for a lot of people to do. They're under the impression that being a hooting dicksmack is the fast-track to popularity, and as such, will try way too hard to wear that emblem. Not to mention the ones who take it up so they can feel better about their own inadequacies, an old troll "stereotype" that probably rings most truly with furries. Besides, how sane can you be when you spend your time beating up mentally crippled children on the internet?


----------



## coward67 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ben said:


> I kind of have to disagree, actually. With the recent fascination furries have with posting on /b/ and 4chan, it seems as though trolling has become the "in" thing for a lot of people to do. They're under the impression that being a hooting dicksmack is the fast-track to popularity, and as such, will try way too hard to wear that emblem. Not to mention the ones who take it up so they can feel better about their own inadequacies, an old troll "stereotype" that probably rings most truly with furries. Besides, how sane can you be when you spend your time beating up mentally crippled children on the internet?


This guy is a sane furry.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 27, 2010)

-The kind that counter attempted interviews and news reports with boring information.
-The kind that don't put on shows for the camera
-The kind that don't mention CSI every other days. 
-The kind that you don't hear about because people don't often consider the sane furs to count as furries



Ben said:


> I kind of have to disagree, actually. With the recent fascination furries have with posting on /b/ and 4chan, it seems as though trolling has become the "in" thing for a lot of people to do. They're under the impression that being a hooting dicksmack is the fast-track to popularity, and as such, will try way too hard to wear that emblem. Not to mention the ones who take it up so they can feel better about their own inadequacies, an old troll "stereotype" that probably rings most truly with furries. Besides, how sane can you be when you spend your time beating up mentally crippled children on the internet?




Oh of course. I blame House, Daria, Yahtzee, the Angry Video Game Nerd, and the Nostalgia critic for causing the Pollyanna Backlash. If you're as negative as the outside temperature in Antarctica, then you *MUST* be smart!


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 27, 2010)

Ben said:


> I kind of have to disagree, actually. With the recent fascination furries have with posting on /b/ and 4chan, it seems as though trolling has become the "in" thing for a lot of people to do. They're under the impression that being a hooting dicksmack is the fast-track to popularity, and as such, will try way too hard to wear that emblem. Not to mention the ones who take it up so they can feel better about their own inadequacies, an old troll "stereotype" that probably rings most truly with furries. Besides, how sane can you be when you spend your time beating up mentally crippled children on the internet?


 I'm sorry, but when you are giving advice and the fur WONT accept it cause they aren't getting ass-pats.
It also seems some furs still think we are there for each other, while in reality we aren't. WolfeedarkFang learned that the hard way when he found it odd the furs on here didnt AUTOMATICALLY side with him. 
using an example "If a fur see's me as a dick/asshole, then everything I do is like that to them, while to another that dont see me as an dick/asshole, would see me as not being a dick/asshole with everything I do"


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2010)

Ben said:


> I kind of have to disagree, actually. With the recent fascination furries have with posting on /b/ and 4chan, it seems as though trolling has become the "in" thing for a lot of people to do. They're under the impression that being a hooting dicksmack is the fast-track to popularity, and as such, will try way too hard to wear that emblem. Not to mention the ones who take it up so they can feel better about their own inadequacies, an old troll "stereotype" that probably rings most truly with furries. Besides, how sane can you be when you spend your time beating up mentally crippled children on the internet?


 Furry or not, they do a pretty shitty job of trolling. 

I've been skulking around Gaia for almost a week. While it's enjoyable sorta, it's also kinda sad how hard some of these kids try.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 27, 2010)

Ben said:


> Besides, how sane can you be when you spend your time beating up mentally crippled children on the internet?


 Actually it levels up your sanity stats, just because we are furries doesn't mean we have to constantly agree with everything someone else says afterall furry is just a hobby.  Actually I'm not so much as a troll as a person that thinks furries take the internet way to seriously, ah the joys of teaching emotionally handicapped oversexual socially inept teens the hardships of life.  It's just I get screamed at by furries so much that explaining that the fandom isn't their psychologist and that I'm just a person who disagrees with their viewpoints every time takes too long.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 27, 2010)

Metalfoxfurry said:


> They don't Fuck animals.



This +1000. i think anyone who doesn't fuck an animal is sane.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This +1000. i think anyone who doesn't fuck an animal is sane.


Is that the only qualifier? That let's an awful lot through the filter.


----------



## Ames (Aug 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This +1000. i think anyone who doesn't fuck an animal is sane.


 
...including those who fuck children?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...including those who fuck children?


 
Hell no, those are not sane people.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 27, 2010)

People like me. *Puts hands on hips and stands proud*


----------



## Geek (Aug 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> People like me. *Puts hands on hips and stands proud*



Yes... pretty fur girls are sane furs.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 28, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Furs are easily trolled. A lot of them take things too seriously.


 I love all of you.

--An aspiring troll / shitposter


----------



## Kreevox (Aug 28, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I am not an animal.
> I am a human being.


 
*THIS*, I have met too many furs who have not yet realized this.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *Emotionally and physically stable*


 So what your saying is, "as long as they're not Tumbles the Stairdragon"?


----------



## Slyck (Aug 28, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> *THIS*, I have met too many furs who have not yet realized this.


 It's a sad, sad, sad day.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> So what your saying is, "as long as they're not Tumbles the Stairdragon"?


 that and maybe also WolfeedarkFAGfang


----------



## Slyck (Aug 28, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> fang


 Spelled 'fag' wrong.


----------



## Geek (Aug 28, 2010)

I think physical appearances plays a major role on being considered "sane"... I mean, I find pretty girls attractive no matter how insane they are.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2010)

Geek said:


> I think physical appearances plays a major role on being considered "sane"... I mean, I find pretty girls attractive no matter how insane they are.


till they start stalking you
or murdered that other girl who had an interest in you
or kidnap you


----------



## Geek (Aug 28, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> till they start stalking you
> or murdered that other girl who had an interest in you
> or kidnap you



Murdering a male furry is not something a female furry would do...
I think the most insane thing a female furry would do is to have fursuit sex with a partner or with a dog.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2010)

Geek said:


> Murdering a male furry is not something a female furry would do...
> I think the most insane thing a female furry would do is to have fursuit sex with a partner or with a dog.


 no you are wrong, you said insane thus the insane female WOULD mimic an generic male furry :V
also what ever you do do not mention ChewFox...oh shi- I did


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess the Yiff part of being a furry (Furry pr0n and fursuit sex) isn't all that weird although I'm not much into it myself.


----------



## Geek (Aug 28, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no you are wrong, you said insane thus the insane female WOULD mimic an generic male furry :V
> also what ever you do do not mention ChewFox...oh shi- I did


 
If ChewFox was a pretty girl, people would accept her insanity.


----------



## Machine (Aug 28, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> I guess the Yiff part of being a furry (Furry pr0n and fursuit sex) isn't all that weird although I'm not much into it myself.


"Isn't all that weird?" That's a laugh.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 28, 2010)

To me sane furs are individuals who treat their interest in the fandom as a hobby. They don't flaunt it, and they don't push it upon other people. They don't seek attention from non furs for being a furry and they also have common courtesy when it comes to private (ahem sexual) interests. They also don't obsess over the whole furry thing to the point where it consumes their life.

Sane furs are also open to the ups and downs of the fandom, admitting to issues when they are there instead of turning a blind eye and claiming persecution or ignorance.
They also understand tact and are capable of recognizing what is appropriate in different situations and what is not.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> "Isn't all that weird?" That's a laugh.


 
I don't see what's so weird idk maybe I'm used to it.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't flaunt my inclusion, make it the only thing I talk about, or have sex with a species other than humans.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2010)

Geek said:


> If ChewFox was a pretty girl, people would accept her insanity.


 I wouldn't, as a pretty face doesn't stop a slap. Look at pimps, they know how its done :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> they also have common courtesy when it comes to private (ahem sexual) interests.


 Yeah nobody wants to hear about butt beads while eating at mcdonalds.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone who dosen't fap to hot busty herm vixens.


----------



## Geek (Aug 28, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Anyone who dosen't fap to hot busty herm vixens.



I have furry friends who look like totally and perfectly normal people... they don't believe in fursonas... they never use the word "furry" or "fur" in public... they refuse to call themselves "furs" and never talk about sex... but when i visited their house i see posters of furry porn and some kleenex box behind the bed... I wonder if they fap to it. Are they sane? It's a mystery...


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 28, 2010)

Geek said:


> I have furry friends who look like totally and perfectly normal people... they don't believe in fursonas... they never use the word "furry" or "fur" in public... they refuse to call themselves "furs" and never talk about sex... but when i visited their house i see posters of furry porn and some kleenex box behind the bed... I wonder if they fap to it. Are they sane? It's a mystery...


 Depends, I'd say he's in the gray zone.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 28, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> I guess the Yiff part of being a furry  (Furry pr0n and fursuit sex) isn't all that weird although I'm not much  into it myself.


I have to agree with this a bit. Most people  enjoy pornography, and a lot of it gets called weird by the people that  do not prefer it. I'd say that both of these things are relatively  harmless (and they really are if you think about it). They're only weird  if you don't like them.



Geek said:


> I have furry friends who look like totally and perfectly normal people... they don't believe in fursonas... they never use the word "furry" or "fur" in public... they refuse to call themselves "furs" and never talk about sex... but when i visited their house i see posters of furry porn and some kleenex box behind the bed... I wonder if they fap to it. Are they sane? It's a mystery...


See, that's definitely a mixed situation. The fact that they're able to keep their interest in porn private is indicative of sanity, but really... posters of it? That's a bit off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 28, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I have to agree with this a bit. Most people  enjoy pornography, and a lot of it gets called weird by the people that  do not prefer it. I'd say that both of these things are relatively  harmless (and they really are if you think about it). They're only weird  if you don't like them.
> 
> See, that's definitely a mixed situation. The fact that they're able to keep their interest in porn private is indicative of sanity, but really... posters of it? That's a bit off.


When it's *just* porn for the person then that's still sane.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> When it's *just* porn for the person then that's still sane.


Yeah, that's what I was trying to get at, I think.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 28, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Yeah, that's what I was trying to get at, I think.


 Yes you were.


----------



## Machine (Aug 28, 2010)

Most people here with a post count over 1k are usually a good example if you're looking for a "sane fur".


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Most people here with a post count over 1k are usually a good example if you're looking for a "sane fur".


 
Pfffttahahaha

Oh wait, you said "most". Carry on.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 28, 2010)

o=
Well I guess every community has its ups and downs.

I'm not really sure what a "sane" furry is.  I guess as long as they're not in a little white room, rocking back and forth because they want to chase a bunny down a field, 

..or lighting buildings on fire claiming that the foxes need to take over the world, and all other lifeforms should die.

or any other similarities to that agenda, then they're cool with me.


----------



## Machine (Aug 28, 2010)

Ruchii said:


> o=
> Well I guess every community has its ups and downs.
> 
> I'm not really sure what a "sane" furry is. I guess as long as they're not in a little white room, rocking back and forth because they want to chase a bunny down a field, they're cool with me.


They're a different kind of insane.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 28, 2010)

Haha, well I don't know much about furries.  I've heard tons of rumors about them, but from what I've seen, they're rather nice people.  (I've also been to a furry convention and met quite a few of them.)

After reading this thread, I think the answer is, "People who make the furry culture their lifestyle and take certain aspects of it a bit too serious."

Of course I could be wrong, but it's my guess anyway.  I couldn't care less though; This thread is quite entertaining.


----------



## Willow (Aug 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> They're a different kind of insane.


 That's completely loony


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 28, 2010)

Ruchii said:


> ..or lighting buildings on fire claiming that the foxes need to take over the world, and all other lifeforms should die.


 What about borg? :V


----------



## Aetius (Aug 28, 2010)

What is "sane" these days?


----------



## Machine (Aug 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> That's completely loony


Absolutely daffy.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Absolutely daffy.


 
Simply mad.


----------



## Machine (Aug 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> Simply mad.


Quite irrational.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Quite irrational.


 
Plainly crazy.


----------



## Willow (Aug 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> Plainly crazy.


 Just bonkers


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What about borg? :V


 they assimilate against your will or just kill you.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> Just bonkers


Obviously daft


----------



## Geek (Aug 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> Just bonkers


----------



## Willow (Aug 28, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 You know, I vaguely remember that show. Didn't it used to be on the Disney channel?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> You know, I vaguely remember that show. Didn't it used to be on the Disney channel?


 yes, but it exist on another disney channel as re-runs


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 28, 2010)

Geek said:


> Yes... pretty fur girls are sane furs.


 I'm a girl?!


TishPug said:


> Anyone who dosen't fap to hot busty herm vixens.


 I see, well I guess I am in the clear. *Stands proudly with hand on hips again*


----------



## Shadow (Aug 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> That's completely loony


 
I thought of Monty Python's Holy Grail's Black Knight when you said that. 

The only part of me that is _in_sane is my character Jestre because that's how he's written, but you don't see me acting like him unless the situation calls for it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 29, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'm a girl?!


 Geek is clueless.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Geek is clueless.


 Oh well, he can bask in my glory for a while I guess.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 29, 2010)

Molly said:


> Pfffttahahaha
> 
> Oh wait, you said "most". Carry on.



Harleyroadkill: postcount: 6782. posts over 1000 do not make for normal, sane folks.



Crusader Mike said:


> What is "sane" these days?


 
asexual and snobby.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 29, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Most people here with a post count over 1k are usually a good example if you're looking for a "sane fur".


 YOUR POST RACIST.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 29, 2010)

TishPug said:


> YOUR POST RACIST.


 
YOUR POST STOOPID.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2010)

Can I has killing spree now? <:3c


----------



## Alstor (Aug 29, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> asexual, atheist, snobby and overconfident.


 Added things for truth.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 30, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Added things for truth.



agreed. either that or totally pro-jesus.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Aug 30, 2010)

People you can hold a casual conversation with without fetishes, yiffing, etc. being mentioned. People who treat fursuiting like fun instead of something that turns them on, people who basically are members of the furry community as a hobby and not something to be abused


----------



## Æ’ishy (Aug 31, 2010)

furries who generally think they are sane themselves are often part of a majority that are not


----------



## Nexus_Magic (Aug 31, 2010)

Sanity is overrated! I'd rather be Unsane...Hallucinogen reference...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 1, 2010)

Sane furries are the furries who don't do all the stupid/icky stuff we think furries all do, so we'll pretend that they do not exist so we can keep thinking all furries do stupid/icky stuff.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 1, 2010)

I stuck my penis in a blender today, am I still sane? :V


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 1, 2010)

Metalfoxfurry said:


> They don't Fuck animals.


 
Emm then they must be virgins because humans are animals???


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, lemme see what's on the menu...

I honestly don't care, and neither would anyone else who's called weird. Yes, if you go spastic when someone trolls you - you fail't. Yes if you say "OOH Ahma Furreh!" to the known universe and then cry when someone says something nasty to you - you fail't.

If someone says I'm weird - I give them the finger. If someone says I'm weird like they're from liverpool then I take The Finger and shove it up their arse. 

I d-o-n-t c-a-r-e.

You can all go on B'awwin' and complaining and calling people like me insane or weird or whatever. 'Cause I'll be off fucking whatever I want.

Finally, this post sounds remarkably like a B'awww in itself. I am aware of howhypocritical I am, and yes, you are all going to quote me.

That is all.


----------



## Aozn (Sep 1, 2010)

rofl @ entire topic
amazing at the responses this topic has gotten it made me lol 

as i stated before, i dont consider some one insane unless there danger to themselves or others


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 1, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Ok, lemme see what's on the menu...
> 
> I honestly don't care, and neither would anyone else who's called weird. Yes, if you go spastic when someone trolls you - you fail't. Yes if you say "OOH Ahma Furreh!" to the known universe and then cry when someone says something nasty to you - you fail't.
> 
> ...


 
dude. whoa. none of that made any sense. like, at all. it was so far from sensical that it didn't make any remote attempt at sense.
also, your sig seems zoophilic.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 1, 2010)

To answer OP's question, "what is a sane fur?", a sane fur is an oxymoron.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2010)

If you drug a person to this site and let them browse around for a while, what do you think they would say about FA after about... 15 minutes?

"There's a lot of porn," furries are insane !!!


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 1, 2010)

Geek said:


> If you drug a person to this site and let them browse around for a while, what do you think they would say about FA after about... 15 minutes?
> 
> "There's a lot of porn," furries are insane !!!


 
it's "dragged". if you were to "drug" someone and take them somewhere, that normally leads to date rape and is illegal.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 2, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> dude. whoa. none of that made any sense. like, at all. it was so far from sensical that it didn't make any remote attempt at sense.
> also, your sig seems zoophilic.


 
1. I don't fall into the category of 'sane fur' and neither do most people I know. Take one example: They have 0 friends, 0 loving family members, they're seeing a psycologist and they have every single fur fetish known to man.

What I was trying to say was that it ranges from people like that to completely normal people who just happen to be born liking animals more then platonically or who happen to take trolling too seriously etc. Whatever the reason, you label them, and to me, that doesn't change a damned thing. Just to be labeled 'insane' or 'crazy' by someone I'm never going to meet again is no cause for my concern.

2. What does the word 'sig' mean?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 2, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> 1. I don't fall into the category of 'sane fur' and neither do most people I know. Take one example: They have 0 friends, 0 loving family members, they're seeing a psycologist and they have every single fur fetish known to man.
> 
> What I was trying to say was that it ranges from people like that to completely normal people who just happen to be born liking animals more then platonically or who happen to take trolling too seriously etc. Whatever the reason, you label them, and to me, that doesn't change a damned thing. Just to be labeled 'insane' or 'crazy' by someone I'm never going to meet again is no cause for my concern.
> 
> 2. What does the word 'sig' mean?


 2. Signature.

1. You are comparing being a furry to being a zoophile.


Stop that.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> it's "dragged". if you were to "drug" someone and take them somewhere, that normally leads to date rape and is illegal.


 
It's not like they said no.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 2, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> 1. I don't fall into the category of 'sane fur' and neither do most people I know. Take one example: They have 0 friends, 0 loving family members, they're seeing a psycologist and they have every single fur fetish known to man.
> 
> 2. What does the word 'sig' mean?


 
FFSFSDFKSEKS YOU ARE NOT INSANE. FUCK. you are here and posting (semi)intelligibly on a forum, and are aware of your sanity, YOU ARE NOT INSANE. going to psychiatrists and not having much social contact does not make you insane, nor do odd or "creepy" fetishes. you, and the others, are sane. stop tossing around "insane" like it's a simple term.

2. signature. as in, the quote you have below every post.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 2, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> FFSFSDFKSEKS YOU ARE NOT INSANE. FUCK. you are here and posting (semi)intelligibly on a forum, and are aware of your sanity, YOU ARE NOT INSANE. going to psychiatrists and not having much social contact does not make you insane, nor do odd or "creepy" fetishes. you, and the others, are sane. stop tossing around "insane" like it's a simple term.


 
LMAO!

You fell into my trap. 

Oh, and no, I'm fully aware of the differences, Molly. Where'dya get that idea from....?

EDIT: I was joking with the use of the word 'sane' and applying it with the humourous definition that these fine FAF users have given it as a mockery. I consider myself completely sane. If you debate it, expect RA3GQUITS, rofl.


----------



## Murrah of Alien-Eyes (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow.  Just wow.  I love questions like these...

But, before I get into my response to a soon-to-die topic, I'll toss this out for it's humorous truth:

"The definition of insanity is doing the same failed action repeatedly, expecting different results..."

And

"Normal is just a setting on a washing-machine."

With that out of the way, onward!

Gotta LOVE some of the assumptions from some folks on here:
1-furries are all obsessed with porn
2-we're all "dog-fuckers"
3-we're all zoophiles
4-suiters like to have sex in suit
5-the "sane" ones are the trolls
6-furs have no social-skills, friends, jobs, lives, etc
7-we're all guys and have teh gay
8-think humans _aren't _animals
9-take the fandom too seriously IE: lifestylers, drama-llamas and so on
10-use the lingo all the time
11-think that mocking others for things you don't personally like is cool
12-think that a "hobby" can't be a serious interest or isn't a potential "career"
13-we're all plushiphiles, diaper-furs, pedos etc
14- furry is a fetish or is something to be kept in the closet


Man, I just adore bullshit like that.  Oy.

To me (and yes, this is just my opinion), this "sanity" is mostly defined by what the majority thinks is "normal" and "acceptable".  Most people in this culture think it's a weird thing to do to have a giant bone through your nose and brightly-coloured face-paint, where, somewhere else, it's a necessary fashion-accessory.  In one culture, women wear the corsets, in another, it's the men.  Here, we think fat is generally ugly, in Africa, there's a culture where a woman isn't attractive until she weighs over 200 lbs.  Beating your women is seen as disgusting here, but what about in a place where there is a yearly ritual where the women _demand_ that you whip them?  Here, you can protest the government, in some places, it's seen as crazy and potentially deadly to do so.

The definition of what's "sane", what's "attractive" and what's "normal" is so different, place to place, that only _real_ definition that I can personally come up with is:  a "sane" person can get along with others.  They can adapt to new  situations- they're socially flexible.  They don't need to have a ton of  friends, but having the ability to even make _one_ friend proves they  have _something_ likable about them to another being.

Now, to have some fun with the assumptions I found in this thread:

_1-furries are all obsessed with porn_:  Uh _no_.  Some like it, I've seen many who don't.  I'm somewhere in the middle and from what I've seen, that's the vast majority.  Pardon my own assumption here: I suspect that the ones who actually _are_ "obsessed with porn" have either never gotten any sex in real life, or are simply... addicted to porn (either seriously addicted, as in needing an intervention, or it's just their personal kink).  *shrug*  One is self-correcting if they're at all social people, and the other is harmless unless their whole life revolves around it.  Not insane.

_2-we're all "dog-fuckers"_: how pleasant, an illogical judgment/assumption based on a few people who actually _did_ something so stupid.  I'm sure few Furries really think this- this one is mostly what _we_ assume the _public_ thinks about _us_.  Notice that when someone is found to be shtupping their mutt/horse/what have you in real life and _talks_ about it- we remove them from the group- _we_ don't want 'em either!  It's sane to remove dangerous elements from a society, whether by rehabilitation or ostracism.
_
3-we're all zoophiles_: see above.  We like anthropomorphic animals.  By necessity, they have human traits.  Some of us find that attractive (the animal part), so what?  Doesn't make me wanna bone my cat.  Liking anthro animals in erotic situations is not zoophilia, nor is it insane.

_4-suiters like to have sex in suit_: one of the more hilarious assumptions in this batch, to my mind.  anyone who's worn a suit can tell you: they're effing hot to wear!  Imagine trying to have sex in a bulky personal sauna...  Now, I know this doesn't stop _some_ folks from finding fursuits erotic- to that, I say: "So what?"  Some like it, some don't- not insane.

_5-the "sane" ones are the trolls_: to the people who say that, I say: spot the troll, anyone?  *giggle*  Seriously, mocking people is just rude- not cool at all.  It's my observation that the people who do this on a regular basis have some self-esteem issues of their own.  Yeah, "lookit that idiot, he's so fat, his Sailor Moon costume doesn't even fit him! Hurr, hurr, durr..."  Picking on people for their "flaws" is just compensation for something you think you're missing in your life, even if you don't realize it, yet.  In short, to the trolls: grow the fuck UP- you're not "cool", yer just a garden-variety jerk with less of a life than the people you mock for lulz.

_6-furs have no social-skills, friends, jobs, lives, etc_: I can say the same for a lot of people in other walks of life- this isn't restricted to Furry- it was something said of many non-mainstream fan groups in the past.  It's just an impression people get when they see that most of the fans are young (too young to live on their own, yet), jobless (they're still in school), overweight (most people in this generation, sorry- nothing to do with hobbies or lack of friends, just bad diets), and their interests are only shared by a few in their area (the whole "no friends" impression).  Being a Fur doesn't automatically mean you're a shiftless, overweight loser with no job or friends, sponging off yer mom, either.

_7-we all guys and have teh gay_: man, us hetero/bi/poly/etc females _really_ need to be more obvious.  *chuckles*  This is actually one canard I've heard pretty often: "I think there's more wiener than taco in this fandom".  I think it's kind of a cute way of saying it, though.  

_8-think humans *aren't* animals_: anyone who thinks this is only showing their ignorance of our origins.  Basic, not even high-school biology: we're _animals_.  Deal.

_9-take the fandom too seriously IE: lifestylers, drama-llamas and so on_:  I'm not even sure what a "lifestyler" _is_, but drama-llamas are whiny sucks who'd be whiny sucks no matter _what_ group they're in.  Not specific to Furry, believe me!  Anyone who's got severe self-esteem problems can get attached to a topic, hobby, whatever, and it becomes their life, but they also need to complain because they haven't learned any better method to deal with the problems that arise when you get more than two people in a room together.    I've seen this happen with sports-fans and religious folks who just discovered that they loved the Steelers or Jesus.  Wait a while, the fanaticism will burn out in the healthier ones.  

_10-use the lingo all the time_:  Really?  Why is this even an issue?  All groups develop a slang used as a way for members to recognize each other.  If anything, this is NORMAL.   So yeah, sure, some of us use the silly slang- 'cuz it's cute or just effing funny.  Not insane.

_11-think that mocking others for things you don't personally like is cool_: see my comments on "trolls".  Stupid, and sadly, all too "normal" in our culture, but not insane.

_12-think that a "hobby" can't be a serious interest or isn't a potential "career"_:  Yeah, right- tell that to the artists and suit-makers who make a living making Furry-related stuff.  Go ahead.  I'll wait.

_13-we're all plushiphiles, diaper-furs, pedos, etc_: the only things that truly bothers me in that whole list of "usual suspects" where things of a supposedly icky nature are concerned, are the pedos and the hopelessly fucked-up guys into bestiality.  Those two are harmful to others, and should _certainly_ be removed from any groups they find themselves in.  No welcome to sublimated pedophilia disguised as "cub art", either, but that discussion has happened elsewhere.  I don't personally give a flying fuck what a person does in the privacy of their own bedroom- it doesn't need to be discussed in public, unless you're at a fetish convention (yes, they exist), or with friends of similar interests.  You get off on plushes?  Fine.  It's harmless- it hurts no one.  You prefer children or your pets as sexual partners?  Die in a fire, you frakking scumbag.

and, lastly, the one that I think is the saddest of them all:
_14- furry is a fetish or is something that should be kept in the closet_: WTF?  When did we become so ashamed of the things we like that we think that this is a good option?  Are we _that_ afraid of ridicule?  Honestly, it's an interest in anthropomorphic animal cartoons, anime, comics, and costumes.  What the hell is wrong with THAT?  Oh, the sex thing...  Ok, tell me this: which is more silly, acknowledging that sex is part of our adult lives, and that we're sexually-oriented beings and that some of that sexual-interest happens to be involved with anthropomorphic characters, or thinking we should hide _all_ reference to sex, that it is shameful to think about it, do it, or especially _like_ it?  The fact that we're mostly adults guarantees that many of our interests will get sexualized at some point.  Why is this a shameful thing?  Oh, yeah, one word: Puritans.  Two more words: the church.   That _one_ thing- _religion_- has so much to answer for in the complete and utter fuckery they've done to our collective psychology.   This negative view of Furry is so _silly_!


To end this list, few of the things we do as furry fans should be considered shameful by anyone- most of them wouldn't earn a glance in the so-called "regular" fetish communities out there.  Sex is healthy, as is the occasional perusal of furry-related porn.

I've been called insane more times than I could count, for things ranging from the ridiculously trivial (purple shoelaces and matching hair), to serious-minded accusations ("jumping off a bridge won't solve your problems- get help!"  I listened to 'em).  I believe in many things this culture finds odd, or even bizarre: I'm an atheist who leans a bit toward reincarnation, think that gays should be allowed to marry and that poly-relationships should be the norm (multiple wives or multiple husbands).

Oh, and I tell people I'm into Furry stuff, too- it's nothing to be ashamed of- it's just an interest that I happen to be making a career out of, that's all.  And yeah, maybe I take the Fandom "seriously"- more like that I take relations between _people_ seriously- it's just that most of my current relations happen to be Furries.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 2, 2010)

Murrah of Alien-Eyes said:


> WORDS WORDS WORDS


 I can see you spent a lot of effort writing that, too bad no one's going to read it because it's the same butthurt excuses that any furry on YouTube will make when someone has the balls to poke fun at them.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 2, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> LMAO!
> 
> You fell into my trap.
> 
> ...


 
well played, dude. egg on my face!



Murrah of Alien-Eyes said:


> words


 
dude that needs a tl;dr or NO ONE is going to read it.


----------



## Jude (Sep 2, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> dude that needs a tl;dr or NO ONE is going to read it.


 
The tl;dr is basically the lines at the top.
Really, trolls know most of the stuff on that list isn't true, they just like to get some sort of reaction.
That kind of stuff is usually believed by the general public. The ones who watch CSI/1000 ways to die/MTV/whatever else.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 2, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> The tl;dr is basically the lines at the top.
> Really, trolls know most of the stuff on that list isn't true, they just like to get some sort of reaction.
> That kind of stuff is usually believed by the general public. The ones who watch CSI/1000 ways to die/MTV/whatever else.



Trolls carry a huge wooden spoon with them.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 2, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I stuck my penis in a blender today, am I still sane? :V


 I would be saddened is something as though happened.

Oh and having sex with animals is bad.
Looking at drawings of animals having sex is less bad. I guess.

I think the topic should have been, "What is a moderately sane furry, and yiff?"


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2010)

Murrah of Alien-Eyes said:


> WORDS











EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh and having sex with animals is bad.
> Looking at drawings of animals having sex is less bad. I guess.



Hell no its no weirder than wanting to get whipped and beat to get horny and its less weird than the New Zealanders (we all know why they really raise all those sheep...).


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 2, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 Hi, you're that one guy who thinks I am sane right? :3


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hi, you're that one guy who thinks I am sane right? :3



Im just the middle guy :3


----------



## Usarise (Sep 2, 2010)

I am a sane fur.  You are all insane.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 2, 2010)

im pretty much mentally stable... being a furry has nothing to do with sanity, its just a hobby on the side 

also, i think geek is confusing new zealand with wales, after all, we know that the joke is about a sheep tied to a lamppost in CARDIFF, not wellington!


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sane and fur should never be used in the same sentence, much less, next to each other. xD 

Okay, on a serious note, just because you're a fur doesn't mean you obsess over porn. Actually...ever since I came into the fandom, I've looked at LESS porn than usual. SO HA! And I'm completely sane, especially compared to my friends. So...yeah...


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 2, 2010)

Sanity isn't all it's cracked up to be sometimes.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 2, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I would be saddened is something as though happened.


 
Don't worry, I'm not yet crazy enough to mutilate my penis with a blender. =3


----------



## GingerM (Sep 4, 2010)

"Everyone's mad but me and thee,
 And sometimes I'm not so sure about thee."

Paraphrasis for poetry; besides, I'm unable to find a reliable source for the original.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 4, 2010)

If by "sane" you mean rational...  of course there's sane furs.

I'd like to think they're the silent majority, but I can't bring myself to think that...  No, not until there's actually a reason to believe it.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

We're all insanium in the cranium.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> Im just the middle guy :3


 I are be confuzzled.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 4, 2010)

Compared to many other furs, I'm sane.
Compared to other human beings, I'm kinda in the middle, leaning toward insane.


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 4, 2010)

Metalfoxfurry said:


> They don't Fuck animals.


This and they know how to clean themselves, they don`t answer themselves when they talk to themself, and they don`t touch kids.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2010)

A sane fur is the non-stereotypical kind... which means the ones that actually exist.


----------



## Aozn (Sep 5, 2010)

every one is insane its just a matter of how we display it and use it


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2010)

I like how OP apparently considers himself a sane fur, that's cute.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Well OKAY I would consider myself a "sane furry".
*The generic furry stereotypes applied to me:*
-Fucks animals? No
-Has a fursuit? No
-Fucks in said fursuit? No
-Hardons for furry characters? No
-Jacks off to furry porn? No
-Therian/Otherkin? No
-Goes to furry cons? No
-Lack of hygiene? No
-Uses furry words? No
-Weird animal related fetishes? No
-Pretends they're an animal? No
-Loser with no social life? Yes

Sane *person*?
Not bloody likely.


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2010)

Me:

-Fucks animals? No
-Has a fursuit? No
-Fucks in said fursuit? No
-Hardons for furry characters? No
-Jacks off to furry porn? No
-Therian/Otherkin? No
-Goes to furry cons? *Yes*
-Lack of hygiene? No
-Uses furry words? No
-Weird animal related fetishes? No
-Pretends they're an animal? No
-Loser with no social life? No.. I have a job.

Awwww  I'm insane...
I knew i shouldn't went to anthrocon.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> Me:
> 
> -Fucks animals? No
> -Has a fursuit? No
> ...


 
Yep.
You're disqualified.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (Sep 5, 2010)

I detest this topic, it's unfair to the me.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

insane_kangaroo said:


> I detest this topic, it's unfair to the me.


 
You must do my quiz to see if you qualify.

-Fucks animals? 
-Has a fursuit? 
-Fucks in said fursuit? 
-Hardons for furry characters? 
-Jacks off to furry porn? 
-Therian/Otherkin? 
-Goes to furry cons? 
-Lack of hygiene? 
-Uses furry words? 
-Weird animal related fetishes?
-Pretends they're an animal? 
-Loser with no social life?


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 5, 2010)

*The generic furry stereotypes applied to me:*
-Fucks animals? Only if it has a penis
-Has a fursuit? A dozen of them
-Fucks in said fursuit? What else would I fuck in?
-Hardons for furry characters? Yes
-Jacks off to furry porn? All the time
-Therian/Otherkin? Sure, why not
-Goes to furry cons? Never missed one
-Lack of hygiene? I dont know what that mens
-Uses furry words? YiffYiffYiff
-Weird animal related fetishes? Does doggy anal fisting count?
-Pretends they're an animal? Yes. Woof-woof.
-Loser with no social life? I have a social life, but whether or not Im a loser is debateable

This is a pack of lies

Id say Im pretty sane, wouldnt you?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

TheGodComplex said:


> This is a pack of lies


 
Oh god I just about ruptured something.

Good show man, good show.


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I like how OP apparently considers himself a sane fur, that's cute.


 
I just like you period, Tycho.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2010)

I think this thread confirms my suspicions that's we're all insane.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay, this will be fun.

*-Fucks animals?* Nope.
*-Has a fursuit?* No, but I've been wanting to get one.
*-Fucks in said fursuit?* Nope.
*-Hardons for furry characters?* Yes, but you already knew that by my avatars.
*-Jacks off to furry porn?* Wouldn't you like to know?
*-Therian/Otherkin?* No (but I used to be one).
*-Goes to furry cons?* No.
*-Lack of hygiene?* No, but I should shower more often I guess.
*-Uses furry words?* No.
*-Weird animal related fetishes? *Fortunately not.
*-Pretends they're an animal?* Hell no.
*-Loser with no social life? *Nope.

I guess I'm sane, just really perverted and probably needs to get laid.


----------



## Murrah of Alien-Eyes (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I can see you spent a lot of effort writing that, too bad no one's going to read it because it's the same butthurt excuses that any furry on YouTube will make when someone has the balls to poke fun at them.


 

Like you have "the balls" to be an asshat to someone you've never met?  How mature.  But then, I expect some silly nitwits to make rude comments.  *shrugs*  Whatever.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 5, 2010)

Murrah of Alien-Eyes said:


> Like you have "the balls" to be an asshat to someone you've never met?  How immature.  But then, I expect some silly nitwits to make rude comments.  *shrugs*  Whatever.


 You accuse me of being mature when you're the one crying about how your geek fandom/fetish club is so fucking misunderstood when all fandoms/fetishes are mocked by the general public. You don't see trekkies going BAWWW over every time they get mocked on The Simpsons or Family Guy, why should we be treated any better than them?

Your tears are delicious, by the way.

EDIT:
Oh, and I've never had to be an asshat to anyone I've ever met IRL because I've never met anyone who keeps crying about being misunderstood in the same way you do.


----------



## Murrah of Alien-Eyes (Sep 5, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> well played, dude. egg on my face!
> 
> 
> 
> dude that needs a tl;dr or NO ONE is going to read it.


 

Well, I have noticed that intellectual and general laziness is a common flaw in people.    Here, just for folks like you, I'll shorten things: 
"The definition of what's "sane", what's "attractive" and what's "normal" is so different, place to place, that only _real_  definition that I can personally come up with is:  a "sane" person can  get along with others.  They can adapt to new  situations- they're  socially flexible.  They don't need to have a ton of  friends, but  having the ability to even make _one_ friend proves they  have _something_ likable about them to another being."

Is that a short-enough "text-bite" for you?


----------



## Murrah of Alien-Eyes (Sep 5, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> The tl;dr is basically the lines at the top.
> Really, trolls know most of the stuff on that list isn't true, they just like to get some sort of reaction.
> That kind of stuff is usually believed by the general public. The ones who watch CSI/1000 ways to die/MTV/whatever else.



I thank you.  I guess I wasn't obvious enough in my opening lines for some.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 5, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> The tl;dr is basically the lines at the top.
> Really, trolls know most of the stuff on that list isn't true, they just like to get some sort of reaction.
> That kind of stuff is usually believed by the general public. The ones who watch CSI/1000 ways to die/MTV/whatever else.


 ...except the reason people believe these things is because there are quite a few furs on the internet who actually do shit like that. TrueFurry, WolfeeDarkfang, Dalhusky, Dracoguard, etc.


----------



## Murrah of Alien-Eyes (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You accuse me of being mature when you're the one crying about how your geek fandom/fetish club is so fucking misunderstood when all fandoms/fetishes are mocked by the general public. You don't see trekkies going BAWWW over every time they get mocked on The Simpsons or Family Guy, why should we be treated any better than them?
> 
> Your tears are delicious, by the way.
> 
> ...



I'm now certain that you didn't read what I first wrote, or very much misunderstood what you _did_ read.  There was no crying- it was a simple analysis of how furs are seen_ by the public,_ and how much of that impression is wrong.  Where's the tears?  Oh, wait, I wrote an essay to a stupid question for fun.  Ah- this then _must_ mean that I'm weeping over being, what do they call it, "fursecuted"?  *shrugs*

I accused you of asshattery because you were being mildly rude.  I accused you of being_* im*mature_.  Being mature should be _expected_ and is laudable.  Your comments, while expected, sadly, are far from being laudable.  I don't consider mockery from the general public to be very mature behaviour, either, even if it's so common as to be ignored

I was just having some fun with the OP's question.  Interesting responses to my post, though- very illuminating.

Cheers!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

Fay V said:


> just a normal person that can hold down a job and be in public without the authorities being summoned.
> 
> someone with enough social skill that if you try to hold a conversation with them it isn't purely one dimensional and all about the artists they've commissioned


 This sounds about right to me.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 5, 2010)

Murrah of Alien-Eyes said:


> I'm now certain that you didn't read what I first wrote, or very much misunderstood what you _did_ read.  There was no crying- it was a simple analysis of how furs are seen_ by the public,_ and how much of that impression is wrong.  Where's the tears?  Oh, wait, I wrote an essay to a stupid question for fun.  Ah- this then _must_ mean that I'm weeping over being, what do they call it, "fursecuted"?  *shrugs*


Oh jesus christ, you're a spergy one.

I did skim through it, all of it was you whining about how a bunch of furry sterotypes aren't true because this and that, which is why I labeled it as "crying". There was hardly any kind of intelligent analysis in it, you're just biased as all hell.


Murrah of Alien-Eyes said:


> I accused you of asshattery because you were being mildly rude.  I accused you of being_* im*mature_.


It was a spelling error on my part, ffffffffff.

And as a fair warning, I'm not very rude compared to many, many other people on this board. Have fun. <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 5, 2010)

sorry. contrary to what many of you believe, I'm not sane at all.


----------



## Jude (Sep 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> You must do my quiz to see if you qualify.


 Okay.

-Fucks animals? No
-Has a fursuit? I want one
-Fucks in said fursuit? No, and I don't want to.
-Hardons for furry characters? No
-Jacks off to furry porn? Used to, when I first discovered the fandom.
-Therian/Otherkin? No
-Goes to furry cons? I want to.
-Lack of hygiene? Excellent hygiene
-Uses furry words? Very rarely
-Weird animal related fetishes? Nope
-Pretends they're an animal? No
-Loser with no social life? Nope

I'm sane right? _RIGHT?!_


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> -Jacks off to furry porn? Used to, when I first discovered the fandom.



I dont get this, "Used to"? So that means you masturbated on furry porn before you discovered the fandom ?


----------



## Jude (Sep 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> I dont get this, "Used to"? So that means you masturbated on furry porn before you discovered the fandom ?


 
No. I did at one time, but it was when I first found out about the fandom. I gave up on it once I discovered the fursuiting part of the fandom. Although they're two completely different things, I kinda feel disgusted when looking at yiff nowadays. Don't know why.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Although they're two completely different things, I kinda feel disgusted when looking at yiff nowadays. Don't know why.


 
Because you've been told you should be, most likely.  Which isn't necessarily true, but hey.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sorry. contrary to what many of you believe, I'm not sane at all.


 
O rly? I was unaware... :V


----------



## Mukavich (Sep 5, 2010)

-Fucks animals? No
-Has a fursuit? Wouldn't mind one.
-Fucks in said fursuit? No.
-Hardons for furry characters? Sometimes
-Jacks off to furry porn? Sometimes
-Therian/Otherkin? no
-Goes to furry cons? Not yet.  Want to, though.
-Lack of hygiene? I shower daily.
-Uses furry words? Balls, no
-Weird animal related fetishes? No.
-Pretends they're an animal? No
-Loser with no social life? Loser, probably, but I have a social life.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 6, 2010)

Aozn said:


> every one is insane its just a matter of how we display it and use it



no.

-Fucks animals? dead ones
-Has a fursuit? not yet
-Fucks in said fursuit? obviously not yet
-Hardons for furry characters? every single one
-Jacks off to furry porn? violently, every day
-Therian/Otherkin? yes
-Goes to furry cons? not yet, working on it
-Lack of hygiene? i shower every other day
-Uses furry words? no.
-Weird animal related fetishes? hundreds
-Pretends they're an animal? frequently
-Loser with no social life? my social life is other furries


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 6, 2010)

hay? it was dark i was dressed in a black trench coat. im wasnt my fault the guy called the cops just for being in his back yard


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 6, 2010)

silver_foxfang said:


> hay? it was dark i was dressed in a black trench coat. im wasnt my fault the guy called the cops just for being in his back yard


 
you had it coming for wearing a trench coat while not being in a trench.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Sep 6, 2010)

silver_foxfang said:


> hay? it was dark i was dressed in a black trench coat. im wasnt my fault the guy called the cops just for being in his back yard


 
Hay it was dark and I was dressed in a black trenchcoat. I'm telling you guys this because it makes me feel like a martyred, oppressed badass who is totally fucking crazy. It's not my fault the guy called the cops just for being in his backyard which is a pretty good definition of trespassing. I act like I don't expect to be judged for wearing something always associated with FUCKING COLUMBINE.

fucking internets.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great explanation. You can be as into the fandom as you want to be. You can be a fursuiter or have a many "unique" fetishes as you want, but just be able to tell when it is and when it is not the time to express that.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

*-Fucks animals?* No
*-Has a fursuit?* Definitely wouldn't mind it.
*-Fucks in said fursuit?* Obliviously not.
*-Hardons for furry characters?* Not quite yet...
*-Jacks off to furry porn?* *Slams down laptop* "No No... I was just umm... sss.. shopping for a gift for you, THAT'S IT! So you leave, like now!" I think I have a problem. So in short: yes
*-Therian/Otherkin?* No).
*-Goes to furry cons?* No, but would like to.
*-Lack of hygiene?* No. 
*-Uses furry words?* I only use furspeak in certain circles. Like this... one.
*-Weird animal related fetishes? *Umm... I don't think so. Depends on what you consider "animal" related. I'm mean the furry fandom is pretty animal related. Plus, humans are animals so that is a very vague question.*
-Pretends they're an animal?* Don't have to... Humans are animal, but if other then that no.
*-Loser with no social life? *No. Can't say that I am. But this not a very objective question. Is there a certain quota of friends i most fill or something like that. 0.o


----------



## vdanhalenv (Sep 6, 2010)

Can see the line between fantasy and reality quite clearly


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

OKAY FRIENDS
for my quiz which some of you did, if you have a score of.. 3+ "yes"'s..

i'm gonna come to your house and punch you in the stomach

Also, "animal related" fetishes would be things like vore and stuff like that


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> -Fucks animals? dead ones


 Harley I really hope you're joking. You can catch illnesses just by breathing in the air around a dead animal. Airborne particles and whatnot


----------



## Summercat (Sep 6, 2010)

-Fucks animals? Nope.
-Has a fursuit? No, but for lack of ability/money
-Fucks in said fursuit? It'd be like fucking in Antarctic gear in the Summer in the Gobi, fark that.
-Hardons for furry characters? Yes. *honest*
-Jacks off to furry porn? I don't talk about that much.
-Therian/Otherkin? Maybe.
-Goes to furry cons? And helps run some.
-Lack of hygiene? No.
-Uses furry words? Depends. I tend to use 'fursona', as it is easier to say than 'furry persona'. 
-Weird animal related fetishes? Nope.
-Pretends they're an animal? When I'm roleplaying and have fun, sure.
-Loser with no social life?  Nope.

Well, if I didn't volunteer at conventions, I could qualify as sane!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

-Fucks animals? I plead the fifth. Sorry, FAF.
-Has a fursuit? Nope
-Fucks in said fursuit? Nope
-Hardons for furry characters? Girlyboners, sure. But they're always something like this. Creepy, young, and female.
-Jacks off schlicks to furry porn? Shure. 
-Therian/Otherkin? ...Yeah.
-Goes to furry cons? Never been.
-Lack of hygiene? Right now, kinda. 
-Uses furry words?  "Fursona" is the only furry word i use seriously.
-Weird animal related fetishes? Yup.
-Pretends they're an animal? Not really "pretending", sometimes when I'm thinking of animal in a story I'm writing I'll make the same hand/body poses as them and make their noises. I guess because I'm really focused on that particular scene? I do it with my human characters, too.
-Loser with no social life? You got me ;~;


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

I really don't see how vore is an animal related fetish. When you say "animal" related I would have assumed you meant something zoophytic  or along those lines.


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 6, 2010)

To me a sane furry is the same as any other sane human being. There is only one condition - Think with your head and don't be ignorant


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

I say live and let live. Others are invertible going to do thing you that you disagree with. The only time you should be confrontational about it is when they are harming or endangering someone else by their actions.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> I really don't see how vore is an animal related fetish. When you say "animal" related I would have assumed you meant something zoophytic  or along those lines.


 Well vore = eating animals for example
or snakes eating rats
that kinda stuff.


HarleyRoadkill said:


> for reasons not said out loud, i will not say either way. however, i do not see anything wrong with it, because they are dead. therefore, the moral clouds of rape/not rape are not necessary, eliminating any concerns about whether or not i would be doing a bad thing by boning one.


 Sweet good lord I hope you never become a taxidermist. It's not only just moral shit, but you can catch actual diseases from it. Not to mention it's zoophilia and that's wrong.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i'm not into taxidermy in a sexual way :V though i can TOTALLY see the concern. i don't see what's wrong about zoophilia that doesn't hurt the animal, though.


 
Well. With taxidermy especially, it's done with complete respect for the animal. Having sex with.. say a deer would be disrespecting the animal.
My dad knew a guy who used to _feed_ wild deer. He got lyme disease from the ticks.
All he did was feed them, I can't imagine what would happen if he was weird and _fucked_ them lol.

EDIT: I'm including trappers/hunters with taxidermists. They're usually tied together.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 6, 2010)

-Fucks animals? Hell no.
-Has a fursuit? Nope.avi  The only reason to get one would be for acting on a stage.
-Fucks in said fursuit? WTF wate?  No.
-Hardons for furry characters? Some, yes.  But there are those that are too painful to look at.
-Jacks off schlicks to furry porn? Nope.avi
-Therian/Otherkin? Huh?  Sorry for being a noob, but what does this mean?
-Goes to furry cons? Haven't been to one.
-Lack of hygiene? Not really.
-Uses furry words? Only when needed.
-Weird animal related fetishes? Not really.
-Pretends they're an animal? Who doesn't wish they were a dragon?  Still, I have to say no.
-Loser with no social life? I have a life.  What now.

Ok, I confess, I'm sane.  But remember, I'm new to this art style.  I like the art personally.  Some of it reminds me of the cartoons we had back then.  The rule 34 carp though, can go die in a ditch.  There is a difference between artistic nude and yiff.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 6, 2010)

Code Red said:


> The rule 34 carp though, can go die in a ditch.


 
RULE 34 HAS A MASCOT?!


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> exactly. taxidermy is for respect. roadkill, however...


 
You must still respect the animal's body. To say that fucking a dead animal hurts nobody & is okay, it makes it okay to fuck dead people too.

& to respect a roadkill animal, not only does that mean not fucking it - it also applies to things like..well, what would you not want someone to do to to your... mother's dead body? :S


----------



## Code Red (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> RULE 34 HAS A MASCOT?!


 
Yeah, I know about the typo.  You don't have to go point it out.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> not seeing a problem. i myself don't like human necrophilia, nor do i agree with gravedigging, but if you can find a way...*shrug*


 
Why don't you like human necrophilia? How is it any different from zoonecrophilia?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> not seeing a problem. i myself don't like human necrophilia, nor do i agree with gravedigging, but if you can find a way...*shrug*


 
I hope when you were asking about that roadkill on AIM, you weren't planning on shoving your pecker in it.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> it's just not my thing.
> though, much the same, i would not agree with animal gravedigging, either.


Well that makes no sense.





			
				HarleyRoadkill said:
			
		

> "pecker" is a horrible word. ughhh. and, no. i would not have asked how to de-skin roadkill if i had the intent of screwing it. how crass!


So is zoonecrophilia.
& I'm sure you can still fuck a dead animal that has no fur.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> a lot about me doesn't make sense. :V i can't even explain it myself, but i do have a LITTLE class. sheesh.
> and i guess you could, but that would be so grotesque. all the blood and muscle and bones...tch. that would not be pretty!


 
Pretty sure if you find a roadkill animal, there's gonna be blood, crushed bones and maybe entrails strewn about. Oh and decomposition and maybe maggots, flies, ticks, fleas, etc. Not to mention shit/piss.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> depends on what state you find it in. i wouldn't grab just ANY one for that purpose. for a taxidermy purchase, i would.


 
Yeah, I know 
Still, with a dead animal you're gonna get at least *ONE* of those.
Taxidermy, yes. Zoonecrophilia, no and is disgusting.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> well, yea. you can't get perfect roadkill every time :C
> but, hey, at least zoonecrophilia isn't hurting the animal. sure, runs ME a risk, but it doesn't hurt the animal.


_ sure, runs ME a risk_

Please don't say you actually do this.
Pllleeasee don't say you fuck dead animals.


----------



## Nexus_Magic (Sep 7, 2010)

Wait wait wait, is this thread about sanity or people who choose to live the stereotype of a furry? Pretty sure you can be furry and sane at the same time. 
The stereotypes of fucking animals, terrible hygiene, etc etc etc aren't signs of insanity, (Though very close) they are just things "HUMAN BEINGS" Do and is not mutually exclusive to the Furry world.

Ooo a furry, err Sanity quiz.

-Fucks animals? Yes, they smell and do nothing for me. Fuck em!
-Has a fursuit? No, but I'd love one. I have not raised enough Minks to complete one yet.
-Fucks in said fursuit? Fuck yeah!
-Hardons for furry characters? I fail to see how this is an actual question in the context of the furry porn Mecca on the internet. The obvious answer is No. I do not get a hard on. I get a raging semi though!
-Jacks off to furry porn? Yes.
-Therian/Otherkin? Both sides are full of lunatics, especially the Lycanthrope community . If the question is asking me to choose between the two, I choose neither. 
-Goes to furry cons? Not yet.  Want to, though.
-Lack of hygiene? I shower to much.
-Uses furry words? Not in normal everyday speech. What do you think I am a lifestyler?
-Weird animal related fetishes? Yes, anthropomorphism. 
-Pretends they're an animal? I don't have to, I am a human after all, the cruelest animal of them all.
-Loser with no social life? What is this? A quiz on quizilla? I am a shut in, though I do enjoy the company of certain people. Everyone, else is just fucking insane to be around.


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

wow i just read this and wow.

ok 1st.. impossible... 

sane and furs dont go together there is no such thing. X_x it dose not exist..  we have furrys which are defined differently furry to furry..

2nd sane.. which is also very loosely defined by people. in (my Opinion) there is no sane person only people putting on a mask to look "normal" so they "fit in"

i highly doubt there are most then a handful of  ACTUAL sane people on this planet.

because were all slightly crazy in ways. look at different cultures and practices and ask if there sane..

sane is a peace of mind people try to achieve to seem normal and sadly furrys are not in any way shape or form normal even to other furrys.

so agin no... just no..


----------



## Code Red (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> wow i just read this and wow.
> 
> ok 1st.. impossible...
> 
> ...


 
Uh, I'm sane.  I don't take the fandom too far.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Uh, I'm sane.  I don't take the fandom too far.


 
You're a dragon-furry. All dragon furries are insane :\


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2010)

Clayton said:


> OKAY FRIENDSfor my quiz which some of you did, if you have a score of.. 3+ "yes"'s..



I'm the only guy who scored the most minimum. I mean...

*-Goes to furry cons?* Yes i go to conventions just to take picture and make friends and I'm planing to advertise and sell stuff and have a look... like a totally normal tourist... I do not go around to make a fool out of myself.

*-Hardons for furry characters?* I don't get hardon on animal cartoon characters... I only get hardon on anything woman dress. So if an anime, furry or whatever is dressed as a maid or something... chances are that i might get hardon.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> wow i just read this and wow.
> 
> ok 1st.. impossible...
> 
> ...


 
I think you're missing the point of the thread. Let me reword it for you because you're nuking it. What do you think is socially acceptable for a person of the furry fandom to act around other people and other furs?


----------



## Laser Jesus (Sep 7, 2010)

If they know where their ... "furryness" fits in and where it doesn't then they're okay in my book. In other words as long as they can function relatively good socially and live a normal-ish life and they don't talk about how much they like watching drawn anthro characters having buttsex to absolutely everyone.

In fact I bet there's fewer of the "crazy" (aka STUPID) furs than we think, but those are the examples everyone associate with furries <<


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> I think you're missing the point of the thread. Let me reword it for you because you're nuking it. What do you think is socially acceptable for a person of the furry fandom to act around other people and other furs?


 
this is exactly it.. there is no acceptable way for another furry to talk to another, based on where one is raised theres lots of social taboos in different places. So lets define socially acceptable on a global scale and really it just dose NOT exist when we add furrys into the mix therefore i go back to the main point.

furrys are anything but sane because furrys are so loosely understood furry to furry.becuse each furry has a different definition of furry and sane so. 

so furrys cant be sane.

-----
edit
-----
also most of the human race is not sane so... its not like this is a furry only thing..


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

> Well vore = eating animals for example
> or snakes eating rats
> that kinda stuff.



Umm... people do eat animals. Human are animals. Eating other living things is part of biology, but vore seems to be more focused on submission and dominance.


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Umm... people do eat animals. Human are animals. Eating other living things is part of biology, but vore seems to be more focused on submission and dominance.


 
you see this right here is a perfect example some people consider eating any type of meat not ok and think anyone that dose is not quite sane. ect.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> this is exactly it.. there is no acceptable way for another furry to talk to another, based on where one is raised theres lots of social taboos in different places. So lets define socially acceptable on a global scale and really it just dose NOT exist when we add furrys into the mix therefore i go back to the main point.
> 
> furrys are anything but sane because furrys are so loosely understood furry to furry.becuse each furry has a different definition of furry and sane so.
> 
> ...


 
A sane furry does not walk up to someone on all fours and sniff their ass/tail if they are in a public setting or not. :V


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A sane furry does not walk up to someone on all fours and sniff their ass/tail no matter if they are in a public setting or not. :V


 
i saw a very smart fur do this once i kid you not the definition of sane is all in the head. whats insane to you is normal to me whats insane to me is normal for you.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> i saw a very smart fur do this once i kid you not the definition of sane is all in the head. whats insane to you is normal to me whats insane to me is normal for you.


 
Now you are being silly.
Sanity and insanity may be an ideal developed by humans, but "sense" to know what is and is not okay in a setting should be easy to know like breathing...or blinking.
If going around in a public setting sniffing other people's asses is defined as "Normal" to you, then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> i saw a very smart fur do this once i kid you not the definition of sane is all in the head. whats insane to you is normal to me whats insane to me is normal for you.


 
I didn't get your first post but I do now. What your basically saying is, what I may consider a sane thing to do, you might consider to be insane, and what you consider sane I may consider to be insane.

But this does not apply to furries alone.


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

there is no possible way to be sane.. not in the eyes of everyone maybe in a small group of people.. but not everyone it is not a possibility that you can look sane to everyone at once. simply not possible.

---edit----
and yes exactly this is a human condition not a furry one

but furrys are so different in themselves it makes it even worse for furrys.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> there is no possible way to be sane.. not in the eyes of everyone maybe in a small group of people.. but not everyone it is not a possibility that you can look sane to everyone at once. simply not possible.


 
....
Are you high?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....
> Are you high?



I get what he means, I think I am the only one who does.


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....
> Are you high?


 
are you dense?


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> you see this right here is a perfect example some people consider eating any type of meat not ok and think anyone that dose is not quite sane. ect.




Umm... that's not what I'm saying. I'm trying to point out that vore doesn't seem to be an animal related fetish and that it doesn't have to do with the life cycles of carnivore or omnivore, like ourselves. I don't know where you found that I thought it wasn't okay tho eat from that?

*drools* Ribeye...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> are you dense?


 
Don't irritate Zeke, bad things will happen.

Also, your post needs clarification. Randy, can you translate?


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I get what he means, I think I am the only one who does.




Don't worry your not alone on that one. Sanity is relative. Nothing is universally normal across all people. To think that there is some normal standard we should all follow is naive and stiffness individualism.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

j-christ, no one is sane.

It's as simple as that.

How do we define sane?

We look at a person or group of people and declare that the norm.

Who's to say they aren't actually insane?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2010)

What he is saying is, what is considered sane is down to an individuals own perception. 

For example, lets say you went out wearing, I dunno, tail and ears. To you that would be a perfectly normal thing to do, to someone else outside in the street or a store, they may be thinking it wasn't a normal thing to wear. 

Same can be said for sanity. I find people who deliberately put themselves in danger such as stunt men and women to be an insane thing to do, but in the stunt profession it is considered sane.


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> How do we define sane?



A robot.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> A robot.


 
Insane.

No emotion.


----------



## Murrah of Alien-Eyes (Sep 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh jesus christ, you're a spergy one.



"Spergy"- that made me giggle, dunno why.  Oh, and I don't believe in this "Jesus", by the way.  



> I did skim through it, all of it was you whining about how a bunch of furry sterotypes aren't true because this and that, which is why I labeled it as "crying". There was hardly any kind of intelligent analysis in it, you're just biased as all hell.



Never claimed _not_ to be biased, actually.  Not "crying" either.  Agree or not, I don't give a spit.  Merely saying my post lacked intelligence does not _prove_ it so and only makes you look rude.



> It was a spelling error on my part, ffffffffff.



Actually, nope- your spelling was fine- just a misuse of the word, or you forgot to put in the qualifier "im-".  *shrugs*  (like I don't drop letters or whole words on occasion).



> And as a fair warning, I'm not very rude compared to many, many other people on this board. Have fun. <3



I fully plan to.    Nothing wrong with a little back-and-forth- I'm not really all that put out with you.  And seriously?  I've faced far worse in the way of trolling than anything you've said so far.  I only took mild exception to what you said and replied, that's all.  *shrug*

Cheers!


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Insane.
> 
> No emotion.



So a stone is considered "insane" ?


----------



## Murrah of Alien-Eyes (Sep 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> So a stone is considered "insane" ?



While we ascribe emotional potential to a robot, we don't see rocks that way.  We don't ascribe thought or emotion to most inanimate things, _except for the ones we make._

So, a rock with no emotion= natural, but not insane.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> So a stone is considered "insane" ?


 
Robots are capable of AI, not rocks.


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Robots are capable of AI, not rocks.


 
A.I = Program = Math = Logic = Sane


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> A.I = Program = Math = Logic = Sane


 
Logic â‰  Sane.

Just look at Spock.

Clearly nuts.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

There can be may logical out comes to a problem, if no one logical answer can be determined then all actions can be considered irrational.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 7, 2010)

*sane*​

â€‚ â€‚[seyn]
*â€“adjective, **sanÂ·er, **sanÂ·est.*
*1.*free from mental derangement; having a sound, healthy mind:_a sane person._​

*2.*having or showing reason, sound judgment, or good sense:_sane advice._​ 
*3.*sound; healthy.​ 

Technically to be insane you have to be diagnosed with a medical condition
It can also be used as slang so that is up for interpretation, but you guys are taking it too loosely.​


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

AHHHHHH.... but how do you know who is giving you that diagnoses is sane.

For all you know that doctor could be checking his closet for under-pants gnomes every night before he goes to sleep and then coming in to tell some one that THEY are mentally unstable.

Hahaha... they can't see me if I don't move... hahaha perfectly safe here... *breaths heavily* What was  I talking about?


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 7, 2010)

A doctor likely coudn't graduate medical school if he/she were insane

Their professors couldn't be professors if they were insane

You have to draw the line somewhere


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> A doctor likely coudn't graduate medical school if he/she were insane
> 
> Their professors couldn't be professors if they were insane
> 
> You have to draw the line somewhere


I dunno man, my old therapist turned out to be a child molester.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 7, 2010)

A child molester is not insane

I know it sounds wierd, but it is not the same thing to be mentally insane and to like children


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> A doctor likely coudn't graduate medical school if he/she were insane
> 
> Their professors couldn't be professors if they were insane
> 
> You have to draw the line somewhere


 
I don't know. Some of the most brilliant people in history were out there... way way out there.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> A child molester is not insane
> 
> I know it sounds wierd, but it is not the same thing to be mentally insane and to like children


 
buh


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> I don't know. Some of the most brilliant people in history were out there... way way out there.


 
The people that were "out there" had such high IQ's that their social intelligence was compromised (scientifically proven), which is why everyone thought that they were "out there"

They were not mentally insane


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> A child molester is not insane
> 
> I know it sounds wierd, but it is not the same thing to be mentally insane and to like children


 
Child molesters don't like children.  They like to molest them.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> The people that were "out there" had such high IQ's that their social intelligence was compromised (scientifically proven), which is why everyone thought that they were "out there"
> 
> They were not mentally insane



Some serial killers have very high IQs. Are they still sane? 


Uh, no. They're not.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> Some serial killers have very high IQs. Are they still sane?
> 
> 
> Uh, no. They're not.


 
Not everyone with a high IQ is sane, but Einstein didn't go around killing people or anything, he was not insane.

Serial killers aren't some of the most "brilliant people in history"


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> The people that were "out there" had such high IQ's that their social intelligence was compromised (scientifically proven), which is why everyone thought that they were "out there"


 
This is true in some cases, but what about people like the Unabomber? Highly intelligent, able to blend it society, and with an incredible urge to kill people to "improve the future".

Clearly unstable, plus here's his psych profile.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Kaczynski#Psychological_analysis


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2010)

Einstein was insane


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> Not everyone with a high IQ is sane, but Einstein didn't go around killing people or anything, he was not insane.
> 
> Serial killers aren't some of the most "brilliant people in history"


 
Did I say people with high IQs were insane? No. Jeez, dude. I'm just pointing out that IQ =/= sanity.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> This is true in some cases, but what about people like the Unabomber? Highly intelligent, able to blend it society, and with an incredible urge to kill people to "improve the future".
> 
> Clearly unstable, plus here's his psych profile.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Kaczynski#Psychological_analysis



But you can't claim that all the great minds throughout history were insane.
This is a rare case.
If everyone was insane then the word would be meaningless, so once again you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> But you can't claim that all the great minds throughout history were insane.
> This is a rare case.
> If everyone was insane then the word would be meaningless, so once again you have to draw the line somewhere.


 

Yes, but sanity is relative. Most people fit the average norm, not saying that the average norm is normal just that it's where most people fall, and all of those people look around that the people just like them. Of course they don't believe that those people are insane, because they don't find themselves insane, unless they have some amazing interspersion. Normally we don't think what we are doing is insane because it is our norm.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> But you can't claim that all the great minds throughout history were insane.
> This is a rare case.
> If everyone was insane then the word would be meaningless, so once again you have to draw the line somewhere.




Not to mention that every great mind in history that made an alarming discovery was considered insane for their claim. In fact you can't be a great mind if your insane or you wouldn'y be thinking in such a radically different way then everyone else.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Yes, but sanity is relative. Most people fit the average norm, not saying that the average norm is normal just that it's where most people fall, and all of those people look around that the people just like them. Of course they don't believe that those people are insane, because they don't find themselves insane, unless they have some amazing interspersion. Normally we don't think what we are doing is insane because it is our norm.



Ok, so if its relative then i am a furry and not insane because it is norm to me and others, because that is how i would interpret sanity.

Having a medical definition is the only way to be precise, being mentally ill.
The slang type definition is interpretive so it can be anything.
Which is why it should be close to or exactly the same as the medical definition.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Not to mention that every great mind in history that made an alarming discovery was considered insane for their claim. In fact you can't be a great mind if your insane or you wouldn'y be thinking in such a radically different way then everyone else.


 
Being a furry is not an alarming discovery, it is a hobby, social group, or lifestyle
There are other furries so its not everyone else, and some non's accept it.
Furries generally don't think in a radically different way than normal people (generally)

(trying to tie this back into the topic)

Also "sane furs" is a different definition than being sane and being a fur, the topic is asking for a slang definition of sane mixed with fur.
So lets say 30% of all people are insane.
And 30% of Furs are insane, regaurdless of how many are considered insane outside of being furry.
This topic wants to know what the 70% most sane furs in this subculture are like.
Sorry it's confusing

oops double post


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> Having a medical definition is the only way to be precise, being mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

bjornpolar said:


> Being a furry is not an alarming discovery


 
Umm... when did I ever say it was... I merely said the brilliant people are especially insane due to radical thought processes.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> bjornpolar said:
> 
> 
> > Having a medical definition is the only way to be precise, being mentally ill.
> ...


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not denying that there mental conditions. Were using madness and insanity as a simplification that normal for one is not for another. Some of what is normal to me is not normal to you and vis versa. You can't be normal because there is no normal. Our perceptions of normal, and for that matter reality, are all different.


----------



## Kimburu (Sep 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> A "sane fur" is someone who is:
> 
> -Tactful about what they are into
> -Emotionally and physically stable
> ...




  I think I can go along with this, good job Zeke


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2010)

There is a line between sane and insane, between genius and madness.  That line is called "success".


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> There is a line between sane and insane, between genius and madness.  That line is called "success".


 
But what if I want to be successful in killing people


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2010)

Kimburu said:


> I think I can go along with this, good job Zeke



According to Zeke, I am a sane furry. I am tactful about what I am into. I am emotionally and physically stable. Furry is a hobby to me. I rarely use furry lingo. I like to think myself as open minded, I can usually see a debate from both sides, hence why I have a habit of being a neutral party in a debate. And I don't baw at anything.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> There is a line between sane and insane, between genius and madness.  That line is called "success".


 
Depends on what your trying to be successful at. The first people to thing that apparently solid object are made up of infinitely small parts, not only that, but that solid object is made of empty space. How can you be the first to think about that if your not a little mad?
Plus some inventor who were ahead of there time, like Tesla, were not only persevered as mad during their lives, but for years after their death.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 7, 2010)

Am i the only one who finds it lulzworhty that not only is this thread still here but it is active


----------



## Code Red (Sep 7, 2010)

Someone divided by zero.  That's why it's still here.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Someone divided by zero.  That's why it's still here.


 






Great now universe it going to fall into it's self and form a singularity. 

Wait no we got this. 2/0. Dividing is grouping so... Let's say we had 2 apples and we wanted to put them in to zero groups. That cause the apples to no longer exist and can not be obtained again in any, way, shape, or form... But that goes against the The Law of the Conservation of Mass... and and... I've gone cross eyed...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> file:///C:/Users/James/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.png


 
Ahahaha I'm sorry but 


wow


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Great now universe it going to fall into it's self and form a singularity.
> 
> Wait no we got this. 2/0. Dividing is grouping so... Let's say we had 2 apples and we wanted to put them in to zero groups. That cause the apples to no longer exist and can not be obtained again in any, way, shape, or form... But that goes against the The Law of the Conservation of Mass... and and... I've gone cross eyed...



If there are no groups to give the apples too, you still HAVE two apples because they haven't gone anywhere because there is nowhere to put them because the group(s) are not there to give them to.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah know... think about this will drive anyone insane...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Yeah know... think about this will drive anyone insane...



I'm not sure if my post or your post will confuse people more.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


>


*Woof. Oh man...


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If there are no groups to give the apples too, you still HAVE two apples because they haven't gone anywhere because there is nowhere to put them because the group(s) are not there to give them to.


 
Ahhh... Leaving them alone together is 2/1. That equals 2. There both in one group so there are 2 apple in one group. Dividing by zero is saying that you are putting them into nothingness. Which means 2/0 equals rip in space/time continuum.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


>


 
Someone put this in YLYL where it belongs.  Because I lost.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Someone put this in YLYL where it belongs.  Because I lost.


 
i just now realized you are you, because i am so used to you without an avatar.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

yes...... I'm used to tycho not having an avv anyway.


----------



## Machine (Sep 8, 2010)

Tycho's avatar gives me the creeps.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

I need to change mine to an actual picture of myself....

&b4 insane furries.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Tycho's avatar gives me the creeps.


 
I like it.

Then again, I like being able to associate any face with a person.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

my avatar is now a picture of myself eating a zombie baby.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my avatar is now a picture of myself eating a zombie baby.


 
Really?

I associate the baby face with you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Really?
> 
> I associate the baby face with you.


 

I like that..... I like that very much.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 8, 2010)

Murrah of Alien-Eyes said:


> "Spergy"- that made me giggle, dunno why.  Oh, and I don't believe in this "Jesus", by the way.


 Holy fuck you're just too much.

The reason I called you spergy is because you reek of asperger's syndrome and take everything I say so fucking literally. Your mention of not believing in Jesus just proves it. Just because I say "Jesus" doesn't have to mean you have to bring up some kind of religious fucking debate, nobody cares if you believe in Jesus or Allah or whatever the fuck.

Oh, and everybody's rude here so I have no reason to feel guilty about it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Holy fuck you're just too much.
> 
> The reason I called you spergy is because you reek of asperger's syndrome and take everything I say so fucking literally. Your mention of not believing in Jesus just proves it. Just because I say "Jesus" doesn't have to mean you have to bring up some kind of religious fucking debate, nobody cares if you believe in Jesus or Allah or whatever the fuck.
> 
> Oh, and everybody's rude here so I have no reason to feel guilty about it.


 

I believe in the flying spaghetti monster, aliens, and johnny cash.
but please. stay away from the religious debate.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my avatar is now a picture of myself eating a zombie baby.


 
Look again, the avatar is now diamonds!


----------



## Machine (Sep 10, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Look again, the avatar is now diamonds!


Look at my avatar. It's me IRL.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Look at my avatar. It's me IRL.


 
LOL WUT


----------



## Machine (Sep 10, 2010)

Code Red said:


> LOL WUT


This is the face of a sane furry.


----------

